# New Little Creatures Single Batch



## Jaffa (17/6/12)

From the Little Creatures website:

Winter conjures up all kinds of amazing imagery... hiding from the cold reality of the outdoors, nestled into a great big couch in front of the fireplace with a beer that warms you up from the inside out...

With the winter solstice approaching, our flavour loving palates started drifting to the thought of winter warmers and the great tradition of European spiced ales. With the help of a local spice merchant we began the process of figuring out just how we could satisfy this craving...

White pepper, ginger, all spice, pimento, cinnamon and more landed on our bench and our imaginations went wild trying to determine which of those would give us just the right balance of spice and what mix of hops and malt we would choose to bring it all together.

In the end in was allspice, cinnamon and nutmeg that caught our fancy... With a mix of Belgian specialty malts, UK Sovereign and Challenger hops for gentle bitterness and a dash of dark muscovado sugar to deliver a warming molasses character, we have crafted an ale rich in flavour and complexity with plenty going on. In honour of the upcoming solstice we've called it "Day of the Long Shadow" and suggest this beer is best savoured long into a cold winter night, sipped slowly while solving the elusive problems of the world.

Day of the Long Shadow will be heading around the country from June 25th. Try it first at our brewers' shout on Monday June 25th from 4pm here in Freo or from 4.30pm over at the Melbourne Dining Hall.

Stay tuned for details of where to find it near you...


----------



## Brend0 (22/6/12)

.. also from the horses mouth.

It is released next week, I have kegs and package on its way. It is a very small production, most venues will only get 1 or 2 kegs, same with package. 

View attachment Single_Batch_Day_of_the_Long_Shadow.pdf


----------



## Filfy (22/6/12)

Can not wait for this one. Hopefully it should be good


----------



## Wimmig (22/6/12)

Should be a good hit, ima try for a pallet


----------



## Brend0 (26/6/12)

Massive beer, like drinking a pint of wine. Strong spice notes.


----------



## keifer33 (26/6/12)

Just sitting down and enjoying one of these now. Strong spices with a bit of dark fruits and all round a nice drop. Good to see something different.


----------



## mwd (26/6/12)

Sounds quite nice wonder when it will reach Cairns.

Got a couple of Quiet American from Dans last week but was not overly fond of it.


----------



## mattfos01 (26/6/12)

Grabbing one at the sail and anchor now, quite tasty. On first bite the spices hit and I wasn't sure, but then half way through.... warms the belly and I like...


----------



## ledgenko (28/6/12)

And another Aussie success story sold to the Japanese ..... Sad :-( 

best they not destroy the Pale Ale ...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/6/12)

ledgenko said:


> And another Aussie success story sold to the Japanese ..... Sad :-(
> 
> best they not destroy the Pale Ale ...



The upside (if there is any) is that the Japanese are really starting to get into craft beer and microbreweries.

For a place that you can buy beer out of a vending machine and it's all yellow and frothy, that's a big jump.

My brother brought me back a few cans from Shiga Kogen (which is just a dodgy ski resort), and for them to be making a decent witbier and porter is a big jump. Apparently they had blueberry porter and a decently hoppy beer that 'tasted like one of your beers'.

That wouldn't have happened 5 years ago. So maybe this is Kirin recognising even through it's own people where the market currently is.

I'm not sticking up for conglomerate beer - but expressing some sort of hope that they might respect LC and WR enough to keep them doing what they do.


----------



## chunckious (28/6/12)

Tried it on hand pump @ The Archive last night. No thanks, style aint my glass of beer.


----------



## winkle (28/6/12)

Chunkious said:


> Tried it on hand pump @ The Archive last night. No thanks, style aint my glass of beer.



I may be forced to detour via Archive on the way home tonight and see for myself.


----------



## Howlingdog (28/6/12)

winkle said:


> I may be forced to detour via Archive on the way home tonight and see for myself.



Fill up a growler and bring it to BABBs tonight for evaluation.


----------



## tricache (28/6/12)

Drive from the GC to Brissy to try a beer I might not like...hmmm...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/12)

tricache said:


> Drive from the GC to Brissy to try a beer I might not like...hmmm...


allegedly Ferry Road Wine & Beer in Southport has it. Maybe give them a tingle?

https://littlecreatures.com.au/stockists?po...p;beers%5B%5D=1


----------



## [email protected] (28/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> allegedly Ferry Road Wine & Beer in Southport has it. Maybe give them a tingle?
> 
> https://littlecreatures.com.au/stockists?po...p;beers%5B%5D=1



That stockist map is really starting to shit me! Last couple of single batches i have ventured to dotted places and they look at me like i am speaking Japanese!
Went to a couple yesterday same thing...

Now that they are going to have all the extra Japanese financial backing, they could send out some simple paper flyers same as the on-line ones to the stockist in advance to stick on there counter or something.


----------



## tricache (28/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> allegedly Ferry Road Wine & Beer in Southport has it. Maybe give them a tingle?
> 
> https://littlecreatures.com.au/stockists?po...p;beers%5B%5D=1



I might do that during my lunch break


----------



## MacGuyver (28/6/12)

Beer4U said:


> That stockist map is really starting to shit me! Last couple of single batches i have ventured to dotted places and they look at me like i am speaking Japanese!
> Went to a couple yesterday same thing...



I went to a liquor store on the stockist map yesterday looking for this beer, went to the fridges at the back and couldn't find it. Turned around and was about to leave when I noticed a few unopened cartons of it sitting on the floor amongst some other Little Creatures beers. I went up to the counter and asked about it, thinking that they'd been set aside for someone. But the guy there looked as if he didn't even know what I was talking about, or even knew that it was there in the first place. Got 4 of them in the end for $6.50 each.


----------



## kevo (28/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> allegedly Ferry Road Wine & Beer in Southport has it. Maybe give them a tingle?
> 
> https://littlecreatures.com.au/stockists?po...p;beers%5B%5D=1



Picked up from Ferry Rd this morning and a Schlenkerla Doppelbock! Oak smoked. (Smoaked?)

Those who've tasted - would it be worth giving LC a bit of time to mellow - reading that many think the spices to be a little intense - some age to help or just drink it???

Cheers

Kev


----------



## mikec (28/6/12)

Picked up a six pack yesterday at the Unity in Balmain.
I didn't mind it, went well with my curry.
I was pissed after the first pint...


----------



## tricache (28/6/12)

kevo said:


> Picked up from Ferry Rd this morning and a Schlenkerla Doppelbock! Oak smoked. (Smoaked?)
> 
> Those who've tasted - would it be worth giving LC a bit of time to mellow - reading that many think the spices to be a little intense - some age to help or just drink it???
> 
> ...



How much for the Single Batch?


----------



## Edak (28/6/12)

MacGuyver said:


> ...Got 4 of them in the end for $6.50 each.




That seems like a steal!! Nice buy


----------



## kevo (28/6/12)

tricache said:


> How much for the Single Batch?



$7


----------



## [email protected] (28/6/12)

Just found some as well, $7.50...
Splashed out and got 4, might hide 2 away somewhere.
Have to wait a while for the first sample they were in a very very cold fridge.


----------



## mikec (28/6/12)

Damn, I paid $8.


----------



## kevo (28/6/12)

Just opened one, tastes to me like a 4 year old homebrew I opened recently containing Orval dregs.

Don't mind it. A sipper.

Kev


----------



## [email protected] (28/6/12)

Im just getting into one now....

Lovely aroma, dark fruits and spice with hints of alcohol.

Taste is very assertive at first, plenty of spice in there, sweetness hints of booze, pretty well hidden though, probably exacerbated by some yeast phenols and/or esters?
More i sip the better it gets.

For a beer of this size i reckon it finishes quite well, not overly cloying to my palate.

I am finding that the after-taste reveals more of the subtle flavours that are not apparent at first.

This is a great winter warmer/sipper, i am starting to glow already, definitely one to share if you are alcohol intolerant.

Kudos to LC for pushing the envelope and putting something quite different into the (sort of) mainstream bottle market.

I am not a fan of the take over by LN, but if LC are left to keep doing what they do but with better backing hopefully these things can continue into the future.

Well that my 0.02c


----------



## kevo (28/6/12)

Beer4U said:


> Im just getting into one now....
> 
> Lovely aroma, dark fruits and spice with hints of alcohol.
> 
> ...



Good summation - my 2c as well. Glad I've had it, will seek out some more.

Note to self, however, start consuming _after_ the kids go to bed....


----------



## 2much2spend (13/7/12)

Beer4U said:


> Lovely aroma, dark fruits and spice with hints of alcohol.
> 
> Taste is very assertive at first, plenty of spice in there, sweetness hints of booze, pretty well hidden though, probably exacerbated by some yeast phenols and/or esters?



yes i would have to concur the spices are a good addition but the phenols/esters are not my cup of tea.

maybe be good with a xmas pudding?


----------



## fnqbrew (14/7/12)

There's a few bottles left at DM Smithfield, if anyone wants to give it a try. $8 each, though. :/


----------



## Filfy (14/7/12)

Picked five bottles up today. have put one in the fridge, the rest in the cellar. 

Might crack one open tomorrow night, after I let it sit and breathe at room temp for a while.


----------



## jimmyjack (15/7/12)

I really enjoyed this one! Can anyone tell me who did the art work for the label? Upon closer inspection of the shed there appears to be a hydroponics setup inside!


----------



## brewologist (15/7/12)

Earlier this week I visited the Little Creatures Dining Hall in Brunswick Street, Fitzroy, were my GF and I sampled a few beers including TDOTLS.

Wow!! What an awesome place to drink beer and the staff were really helpful in explaining details about the beers. They even chased up some of those tasting notes that have the grain and hop bill. 

That visit to the LC Dining Hall really sparked my interest in small batch beers. I was lucky enough to track down a couple of bottles of this stuff the other day.
I'm enjoying one right now :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (3/8/12)

Been waiting quite a while to try this single batch from LC (LWB). Meeeeehhh! Found it a little one dimentional, big sweet spicy and there ends the description, underwhelmed!

Also tasted Trumans Raison D'Etre Clone tonight, Wow! would much rather I had two pint bottles of his beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Screwy


----------



## mwd (3/8/12)

Hey Truman send me a couple of bottles.

Still not seen the latest batch from LC in our local Dans.


----------



## Truman42 (3/8/12)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Hey Truman send me a couple of bottles.
> 
> Still not seen the latest batch from LC in our local Dans.



Im sending some to my dad who lives in Cairns. If I can fit some extras in I will and you can collect them from him.

@Mike...Thanks glad you liked it. I thought it needed another month or so.


----------



## Screwtop (3/8/12)

Truman said:


> Im sending some to my dad who lives in Cairns. If I can fit some extras in I will and you can collect them from him.
> 
> @Mike...Thanks glad you liked it. I thought it needed another month or so.




It would benefit from some time.................but Bloody Hell how could you leave it alone!

Screwy


----------



## tricache (3/8/12)

I might have to give this another try after drinking a bit of my own stout and getting a taste for a darker beer...I still have a bottle which I have been keeping aside.


----------



## mwd (3/8/12)

Truman said:


> Im sending some to my dad who lives in Cairns. If I can fit some extras in I will and you can collect them from him.
> 
> @Mike...Thanks glad you liked it. I thought it needed another month or so.




Ha Ha I was only joking Truman just going on the comments from Screwtop.

The LC single brews seem to take an age to get this far North. Coopers Vintage is vintage by the time we get it.

I only do kits and bits and the majority are not fit for human consumption but I made them so have to drink them :icon_drunk:


----------



## fnqbrew (8/8/12)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Still not seen the latest batch from LC in our local Dans.



If you're talking about the Long Shadow, there's a heap at Dan's Earlville that I saw today.


----------



## felon (8/8/12)

I came across a 4 pint pack at 1st Choice for $22 yesterday. I couldn't resist. :icon_drunk: I was even more excited when I noticed tonight that the limited release was the Quiet American :icon_drool2: . I prefer that over The Day Of The Long Shadow.


----------



## Wimmig (8/8/12)

felon said:


> I came across a 4 pint pack at 1st Choice for $22 yesterday. I couldn't resist. :icon_drunk: I was even more excited when I noticed tonight that the limited release was the Quiet American :icon_drool2: . I prefer that over The Day Of The Long Shadow.
> View attachment 56333



Hmm i thought the quiet american packs should be $2 cheaper. Well, that's what i thought.


----------



## felon (8/8/12)

Thats Ok. It was still tasty. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Wimmig (8/8/12)

felon said:


> Thats Ok. It was still tasty. :icon_chickcheers:



$5.49 pints, hard to go wrong


----------



## BPH87 (8/8/12)

I really enjoyed the last small batch "the quiet american" bought a box of 12, still got a few left.

The newest small batch was pretty intense for my palate, if I keep a few will it mellow??

I heard somewhere that the next small batch will be a stout!


----------



## black_labb (8/8/12)

BPH87 said:


> I really enjoyed the last small batch "the quiet american" bought a box of 12, still got a few left.
> 
> The newest small batch was pretty intense for my palate, if I keep a few will it mellow??
> 
> I heard somewhere that the next small batch will be a stout!




Haven't tried it yet but it should age nicely


----------



## MitchDudarko (9/8/12)

BPH87 said:


> I heard somewhere that the next small batch will be a stout!



Let's hope not... They've already cranked out two... 

I'd like to see a Hefe or wheat style out of them... Or a Black IPA. I'm an absolute whore for Black IPA's :icon_drool2:


----------



## Edak (9/8/12)

MitchDudarko said:


> Let's hope not... They've already cranked out two...
> 
> I'd like to see a Hefe or wheat style out of them... Or a Black IPA. I'm an absolute whore for Black IPA's :icon_drool2:



I want something like the Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe. Yummo!


----------



## mosto (9/8/12)

MitchDudarko said:


> Let's hope not... They've already cranked out two...
> 
> I'd like to see a Hefe or wheat style out of them... Or a Black IPA. I'm an absolute whore for Black IPA's :icon_drool2:



Once you've had black...


----------



## Byran (9/8/12)

MitchDudarko said:


> Let's hope not... They've already cranked out two...
> 
> I'd like to see a Hefe or wheat style out of them... Or a Black IPA. I'm an absolute whore for Black IPA's :icon_drool2:


The funniest quote I have read for ages.... me too though :icon_drunk:


----------



## tricache (9/8/12)

:lol: the things we do for beer

I would be excited about a Hefe though!! YUM!!!!


----------



## craigo (9/8/12)

not a fan of the latest single batch not to my tastes.


----------



## flano (16/8/12)

I didn't rate it much either.

A bit too full on for me.


----------



## time01 (16/8/12)

agreed, way too much going on.

although thats the first time i have tasted that style of beer, so maybe its just me?


----------

